# Group / shop rides around National Harbor, MD?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

I will be staying at The National Harbor in MD (ride outside DC -I believe) for trade show this week and would like to know if there are any b+/A rides that leave early morning Thursday, Friday, Saturday from a shop or location in the area? 

I will have my bike as I am able to drive to this event. 

Thanks.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Check here - July 2012 Ride Schedule for the Oxon Hill Bicycle and Trail Club


----------

